# Westland, MI *SPIKE* young m Pet ID: A07380433



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Spike 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: A07380433 

I like Spike, a one year old German Shepherd Dog mix. He has medium gray and white fur, drooping ears, and a long tail. He weighs 68 pounds now and he has reached his full adult size. Spike is an incredibly smart dog - he could be on Jeopardy -- and win!

For more information, please visit or call the Michigan Humane Society Berman Center for Animal Care in Westland at <span style="color: #FF0000">734-721-7300</span> and provide the pet ID number.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13395758

Where are the floppy ears??!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

What a cute boy!! No droopy ears on this boy!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I hope he found a great home!


----------

